# Thread for Ideas for skaven conversions



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

with the imminent release of the new skaven book, there are alot of new units that don't have models. I was wondering peoples thoughts on any of these, especially the hell-pit abomination as its really quite disgusting.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

If you give me a rundown "background story" to the models that need to be done. I can help you out big time!!!!!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the hell pit abomination is a living mountain of mishappen flesh, with various bits of mechanical appartus, cogs, wheels grafted into its flesh and warpstone is injected regularly to keep its metabolism pumping. It has a multitude of verminous heads that snake out from its for, and only ratogre parts are strong enough to survive the gratfing process.

the doom flayer is a whirling ball of blades that is driven at the enemy. Basically its the thing from laybrinthe. but with skaven driving it


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

a friend of mine has been thinking of putting one together for his skaven army. 

Some ideas for what you could try: a worm-like thing, with a stitched together look, lots of spare limbs/heads/tails from a skaven boxed set poking out from it, large Jaws made of something, maybe even make them the mechanical part. Or, you could give it a form like a flesh Golem, give it limbs (any number), have it walk along on 2 or 4, no head, just a big maw in the middle of it's torso. Or take inspiration from the thing ( see 1 2).

For the doom flayer (that's the new weapon team option right?), I thought of a couple of ideas. Either have a couple of clan rats carrying a giant buzzsaw, one on each side. Have them each holding onto the haft with the engine in it, shoving the whiring blade towards the enemy. Or have them pushing a spiked/flailing roller in front of them, like an old fashioned lawn mower (the "man mower" I like to call it).

Anyway, just throwing around ideas, can't wait till I see what you come up with!


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

OK for the Flayer thing it can be easily done by doing something like this









Try mounting in on a wagon or some wheels and have a Rat Ogre pushing it. Since this thing is gonna be heavy. Have some Clanrats turning the leavers to make that thing work...Id recommend having 2 on each side. Having the ogre pushing gives it that boost of speed and surprise it needs and 2 rats on each side will be enough mini-muscles to make that thing work. OR u can have it Steam propelled by having that old Titer-totter thing on top and have only 2 rats doing it.

For that Hellpit abomination It'll require you to use ALOT of greenstuff and some Imagination.


If you want. drop me a PM and i can sketch some drawings out and we'll go from there.
If u dont think u can do it, im done all my recent comission jobs and im looking to pick some up.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I really dont see how you can make a Hellpit Abomination without a larger model to start with and then a ton of green stuff and extra parts. Maybe start with a dragon? then add on lots of rat ogres parts?

Oh, if your interested then Ive thought of ways to make Jezzails, Warp-fire throwers and Ratling guns from the new clanrats and Empire parts:victory:


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Grab a doomwheel, slap a nob in there, and you have a wicked Wazzdakka Gutsmek!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Warpstone infused corrupted dwarf machines

Power clawed rat ogres

Mutilated Ex-Empire Warpstone zombies

Chaos corrupted poison wind globadiers

Slaaneshi cult gutter runners

A match made in hell!

Warpstone/ steam powered chaos defilers... skaven plague ships...


----------



## AtmaTheWanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

Here's mine.

Forgive the terrible picture, poor lighting for the lose.

Green Stuff Work:









Painted (still needs basing)


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

That's the carnosaur with some 'nid arms (fex or lictor) right? and some backpack I don't recognise... Man, that is awesome and perfect, I love the GS fur effect you've given it, and the tail. Good work mate!


----------



## AtmaTheWanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

maddermax said:


> That's the carnosaur with some 'nid arms (fex or lictor) right? and some backpack I don't recognise... Man, that is awesome and perfect, I love the GS fur effect you've given it, and the tail. Good work mate!


You are correct:

Started with Carnosaur as the base model. Cut up a few spare Chaos Warhounds for the heads, and then tacked 'em onto the body. Tail is 1/16" diameter brass rod wrapped in green stuff then notched with sculpting tool. I cut off the remaining "dog bits" from the chaos warhound to leave some patches of fur I tacked on, then I green stuffed the fur to blend all the stuff together. The heads are more visible on the other side, but I don't have any pics of that side. The arms are the big arms from a Carnifex.

The backpack is actually a poisoned wind globadier backpack. On the other side, it looks like it has two tubes that actually go ino the body.

Thanks for the compliments, they are appreciated.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Nice work, I didn't even notice the Hound heads in the side of the neck before! From the perspective, they just looked like a blister. You should take some more pics of it, and put it up in the gallery


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

AtmaTheWanderer said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Forgive the terrible picture, poor lighting for the lose.
> 
> ...


That's just right out nasty. :shok:


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

AtmaTheWanderer, its hard to see from the picture, but are the arms long and jointed, like a human, or are they just little wrists attached to the main fury body?
Sorry, just curious.


----------

